# Toltrazuril liquid (Baycox, Endocox, etc.)



## casportpony

Toltrazuril (Baycox, Endocox, etc.)
For coccidiosis.

Comes as 2.5% liquid, and 5% liquid

2.5% liquid
Dose is 7 mg/kg which is 0.28 ml/kg or 0.13 ml per pound

5% liquid
Dose is 7 mg/kg which is 0.14 ml/kg or 0.066 ml per pound

Give orally for two days.


----------



## Nm156

Warnings: Piglets: Treated swine must not be slaughtered for use in food for at least 70 days after the latest treatment with this drug. Do not use in piglets intended to be used as suckling or barbecue pigs since they may be marketed before 70 days after administration of this drug

So if it takes 70 days to clear a pig how long for a chicken.

Why keep listing drugs the are not approved for chickens?

This page contains information on Baycox (toltrazuril) 5% Oral Suspension for veterinary use.
The information provided typically includes the following:


----------



## casportpony

Nm156 said:


> Warnings: Piglets: Treated swine must not be slaughtered for use in food for at least 70 days after the latest treatment with this drug. Do not use in piglets intended to be used as suckling or barbecue pigs since they may be marketed before 70 days after administration of this drug
> 
> So if it takes 70 days to clear a pig how long for a chicken.
> 
> Why keep listing drugs the are not approved for chickens?
> 
> This page contains information on Baycox (toltrazuril) 5% Oral Suspension for veterinary use.
> The information provided typically includes the following:


Is this forum for US residents only? Because I think some countries do use Baycox in poultry.

I think part of the reason the the pig withdrawal is so 70 days is that the dose they get is almost 3x what chickens get (pigs - 20 mg/kg, chickens - 7 mg/kg).

*https://animalhealth.bayer.com/ah/fileadmin/media/baycox/balancing_Folder.pdf
http://animalhealth.bayer.com/ah/fileadmin/media/baycox/Baycox_Einleger.pdf*


----------

